# Rope Wrench



## runderwood67 (Nov 15, 2012)

what are yalls reviews of the new rope wrench? im getting one becuase i want something more versatile for spur clumbing with ascending as well as descending. do you like it? does anybody use it on Yale poison ivy line?


----------



## rtsims (Nov 15, 2012)

Enter rope wrench in the search box, upper right. It has received great reviews. I will be purchasing one soon, x-mas present i hope. I think it has changed the methods in which a climber can work a tree derastically. I dont know that its advantages are greatly utilized as far as spuring up a stick, but certanly working a canopy.


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks man! i did put it in the search bar and it does sound like everybody loves using it! What fiction knot do you plan on using? im thinking about the (VT) valdotain tresse.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 15, 2012)

runderwood67 said:


> thanks man! i did put it in the search bar and it does sound like everybody loves using it! What fiction knot do you plan on using? im thinking about the (VT) valdotain tresse.



I like the VT, with 10mm ocean 30" long on blue moon 11.7mm climbing line


----------



## rtsims (Nov 15, 2012)

I currently use the VT, 3 wrap 3 braid with HRC in my Drt setup. I will try that first and see how smooth it is and adjust things from there. The length of the cordage will probably change also.


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 15, 2012)

woodsman44 said:


> I like the VT, with 10mm ocean 30" long on blue moon 11.7mm climbing line



Sweet! im getting Yale Poison Ivy for Christmas, and will probably order a 8mm Arbor prus eye to eye i guess 30 inches long since that's what you use and i got the new rope wrench, which comes with a free 10 inch stiffy tether so hopefully itll all flow smoothly!


----------



## runderwood67 (Nov 15, 2012)

rtsims said:


> I currently use the VT, 3 wrap 3 braid with HRC in my Drt setup. I will try that first and see how smooth it is and adjust things from there. The length of the cordage will probably change also.



so you'd say the VT is a great friction hitch to use with the rope wrench? when you say 3 wrap, 3 braid, that means you wrap it 3 times, then cross (braid) it 3 times as well right? thanks for all yalls help too!


----------



## rtsims (Nov 16, 2012)

I can not personally tell you that the vt works well with the wrench because I have not used one. Many others can. I use the vt everyday but in a Drt setup, and I like it a lot.

And yes that's what I meant with the wraps and braids


----------



## Bermie (Nov 17, 2012)

Before you get sold on the RW, check out the Hitch Hiker, another friction sharing device for SRT. Seems to be more versatile and can be used SRT and DdRT...I'm saving up for one.
THere are some good videos on youtube.


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 17, 2012)

I enjoyed talking at length with the fellow doing RW SRT demos in the Knot & Rope Supply booth at Expo last week. Can't remember his name, but he made a lot of sense. 
He climbs on a Michoacan tied with IceTail tied (not eye to eye splice) to a Hitch Climber pulley when using his RW. I can't fault his system - it certainly works really slick.
I haven't tried the RW yet, but am very pleased with the Hitch Hiker. There are some good reviews on another forum - lots of experimenting going on.


----------



## Norwayclimber (Nov 18, 2012)

The wrench is fine, but the Hitch Hiker is definatly the way to go, in my opinion, allthough I've only had it for a weeks time so far.


----------



## wouter (Nov 18, 2012)

If you normally climb DRT style on a fast VT setup make sure to give your VT some extra friction or you will scare the h*ll out of you. 

The rope wrench is a nice piece of equipment but that's mostly caused by the familiar feeling of handling a knot. The knot has to be tightend well to give safety and there goes the advantage of a fast and easy to pull trough knot. 

The unicender is so far my favorit, but I can't wait to find out about the Hitch hiker.

So far for me SRT access is the best way, but once in the tree I easily switch over to DRT to give me the pleasure of jumping around and having a nice and safe climb. Some trees and work that needs to be done are perfect for SRT, others aren't ! 

What I find out last year is that people try to SRT everything and forget all about the advantages of DRT and all it's ways to cover the crown safe and sound. 

The last years SRT has grown and in many cases is without questioning the best way to do a job, but open your mind and don't let SRT blind you !


----------



## squad143 (Nov 18, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> I enjoyed talking at length with the fellow doing RW SRT demos in the Knot & Rope Supply booth at Expo last week. Can't remember his name, but he made a lot of sense.



Dave,

I talked with him as we'll. Nice guy. I ended up purchasing one. They were out of stock, so it's being shipped. Can't wait to give it a go.

Was going to buy a new Petzl Zigzag, but my buddy talked me out of it.:msp_sad: I was at a search and rescue conference yesterday and was speaking to the Canadian Petzl rep (who was working the booth at TCIA) he told me that they had hoped to have some for sale at the show, but they were not available yet. I've decided that I'm going to get one, what can I say, Im a gadget guy. Besides, they're new, shiny and anodized. I'm sold.:msp_biggrin:

Most likely get it at the ISA(Ontario) conference in February.


----------



## Pelorus (Nov 18, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I talked with him as we'll. Nice guy. I ended up purchasing one. They were out of stock, so it's being shipped. Can't wait to give it a go.
> 
> ...




Im looking forward to getting a Zigzag as soon as Luke gets Petzl to send him some. I had planned on getting a Unicender at Expo, but couldn't find one for sale. The Zigzag seems like a better rig, (with the exception being that it is not midline attachable).
With the Hitch Hiker, it was really quick and easy to get set up with it. No fiddling around, and as long as the prussic is kept as close as possible to the HH, it grabs right away. My era of climbing on a Blakes is probably history.


----------



## Guran (Dec 5, 2012)

Norwayclimber said:


> The wrench is fine, but the Hitch Hiker is definatly the way to go, in my opinion, allthough I've only had it for a weeks time so far.


Can you attach the Hitch Hiker midline? Can't tell by the picture....
Or do you just have to open up one of the knots and re-tie it? How does it work?
View attachment 265722


----------



## freeweight (Dec 5, 2012)

i thought the whole concept of a RW was to offer a 2-1 feel with SRT so u don't free fall coming down srt or at least feel like u are freefalling

whats the need with using a rw with spurs,?


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 5, 2012)

Guran said:


> Can you attach the Hitch Hiker midline? Can't tell by the picture....
> Or do you just have to open up one of the knots and re-tie it? How does it work?
> View attachment 265722



Yes, and yes. Adjusting the hitch to sit as close as possible to the top of the Hitch Hiker will pretty much eliminate sit back.
The video below shows a bit more distance between the HH and the hitch.
Also, note the hand tether with the clip attached to the carabiner that he used to advance the HH



HHRW - Hitch Hiker Rope Walker - YouTube


----------



## Guran (Dec 6, 2012)

Just noticed that the minimum rope size for the HH is 7/16” (11.5mm) 
Since I'm using a 10.5mm rope I guess that the HH would'nt be really compatible? 
(Yeah, I know, buy a new rope.... :bang: )


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 6, 2012)

You could mebbe substitute a thinner line for tying the hitch on the HH?


----------



## Guran (Dec 7, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> You could mebbe substitute a thinner line for tying the hitch on the HH?



Yeah, maybe. That would surely improve the "grip" of the friction hitch when loaded.
But I'm, more concerned about what happens when you "release" the hitch.
I wouldn't like to have the express elevator down if the friction is reduced in the HH mechanical part (biner/housing) due to smaller rope dia. :msp_unsure:

Any thought about that?


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 7, 2012)

The biner/HH interface looks like it will load against a rope smaller than 11mm.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 7, 2012)

I hear the rope wrench 2 is improved. Not tried it.

I just bought a hitch hiker and trying to work it into my srt process. Very interesting tool and seems promising.

Don't know how small a rope it works on but with bluemoon it seems to have room left to go smaller.


----------



## Guran (Dec 11, 2012)

I sent a request to Paul Cox at Ropetek if I could use my 10,5 mm rope and the answer was:

"No sorry but 11.5 is the smallest recommended
Paul Cox
Ropetek"

So i guess will have to look for a new rope. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone know if the hitch hiker could be used in a rads system instead of a gri gri?


----------



## Norwayclimber (Dec 13, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> Anyone know if the hitch hiker could be used in a rads system instead of a gri gri?



Yes it can, and it works nice and smooth!


----------



## Guran (Jan 8, 2013)

Guran said:


> I sent a request to Paul Cox at Ropetek if I could use my 10,5 mm rope and the answer was:
> 
> "No sorry but 11.5 is the smallest recommended
> Paul Cox
> ...



Just noticed a review on Wesspur stating that rope dia 10 - 13 will work although RopeTek recommends minimum 11,5mm:

"It worked smoothly on a variety of lines from 10 mm to 13 mm."

I have to order one and try for myself. :msp_biggrin:


----------

